# Wanted 1br in savannah, Ga. (April 13 - 18)



## eightynine535 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello all,

I am in desperate need of a last minute rental in Savannah, Ga. I am very flexible on location. Please contact me for any further details

TIA


----------



## amycurl (Mar 21, 2014)

There's a beautiful, relatively new BG resort in downtown. But I doubt anyone will rent it for $100/night. I'd love to stay there, though....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eightynine535 (Mar 22, 2014)

amycurl said:


> There's a beautiful, relatively new BG resort in downtown. But I doubt anyone will rent it for $100/night. I'd love to stay there, though....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



BG? sorry I am still very new to renting timeshares.... don't know all the acronyms.


----------



## amycurl (Mar 22, 2014)

BlueGreen resorts. If you check out the "Other Timeshare Systems" thread, you'll see some Bluegreen threads. I think that there is a mega-BG-renter on Tug (BocaBum, maybe?) but I'm not entirely sure of his username. Sorry! 

You maybe able to see if you can get a few days there in return for listening to a timeshare spiel, if you're willing/able to spend the time...I'd check out BG's website for any offers.


----------

